# Games on fedora 7/8 or linux in general



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can have any games play on fedora 7 or 8 or linux in general?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 12, 2008)

Isnt there that Wine program? I dont know much but I do remember ppl talking about it.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 12, 2008)

You can play many games, you just have to use WINE to do it. Most every game is a hassel though because you have to add command lines to get things to work like they should be. Most games I've played on Linux so far I just googled a guide that tells me how to do it. The Linux community forums are also a huge help.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2008)

ALL openGL games will run just fine without any sort of program. I've played UT and CS on Red Hat without any problems...
As far as directx games, you can try using WiNE or CeDeGa, but i seriously doubt it would work, and even if it did it would probably be slow.


----------



## xfire (Jan 13, 2008)

DX-9 games don't work out of the box with wine. First DX9 has to be installed under wine. Try using wine doors. Some games for linux are UT, Doom 3 & torc.
http://sathyasays.com/2008/01/12/25-top-3d-linux-games/


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks  and well i was just really seeing on what i could do for games. since i was gonna try to dual boot xp with fedora. but i may just scrap up another computer for it. im not too sure what im going to do exactly.


----------

